# '40 Flex



## ohdeebee (Jul 28, 2012)

Yowzas!!! Original or not, this looks to be one hell of a bike!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-Dayton...988?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d3b69e0c


----------



## OldRider (Jul 28, 2012)

That bike is in California.........I'm thinking Scott might know about it. Looks beautiful but way way way out of my league!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 28, 2012)

*Nice bike...*

but you'd think for that kind of money he could have bothered to take it down off the hook to get some decent pics, I can hardly tell what I'm looking at.  I like that clipper or mercury right next to it too.


----------



## Avidslave (Jul 28, 2012)

This person is definitely photo challenged.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 30, 2012)

Yay! he posted some better pics, its is quite a bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 30, 2012)

hmmm...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 30, 2012)

forgot one...


----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2012)

Now that's a NICE bike!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 31, 2012)

I would have bet money that Huffman never made chrome plated colonial 5-sided fenders for their Dayton line...just not Huffman-like.
Chris


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 31, 2012)

I know those fenders are rare but am I the only one who thinks it looked lots better with the matching green ones in Scotts pics?


----------

